# Nylon Mesh Zinger Winger Pouch?



## AllAroundLab (Dec 21, 2010)

Has anyone used them instead of the solid material? Does it fall apart much faster than a vinyl one? Seems like it would help water drain off of wet ducks and dummies. Would not be heavy duty use but don't want to get it if it will fall apart after a few launches.


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

No I have not. It sounds a little cheap. I guess I would prefer the old style.


----------



## Joel907 (Aug 17, 2012)

I just got one for one of my zingers the only
resson I got was it came with rubbers works good
if it holds up only time will tell.


----------

